
Ultrasonic bubbles give cold water bug-killing cleaning power - Mz
http://www.brainerddispatch.com/lifestyles/tech/3879743-ultrasonic-bubbles-give-cold-water-bug-killing-cleaning-power
======
tmaly
could this work on clothes without damaging them? I would love to find an
easier way to get out stains on light colored clothing

------
blacksqr
The sonic shower has been invented.

